# Is This A Good Vinyl Cutter? EnduraCut Plus 24



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

hello everyone i'm looking for avinyl cutter and happened to come across this website anyone recommend it?

EnduraCUT 24" Desktop Vinyl Sign Cutter Packages


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Is This A Good Vinyl Cutter?*

I bought a EnduraCut Plus 24" cutter from them as a back-up. I don't like it near as much as my QE-60 (also from Sign Warehouse). The EnduraCut is slower, louder, and harder to load. It works as a back-up, but I wouldn't use it as my primary cutter.

I really like the QE-60 and have been very happy with the #4 package. I found the software powerful and easy to use. The Master Plus version has a features that the other versions don't have that I use all the time. Make sure you compare versions.

However, even though I really like the QE-60, I wish I would have gotten the Roland 24". Apparently Imprintables Warehouse has some deals for Forum Members so you might want to check them out before committing.

...Mat


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Is This A Good Vinyl Cutter?*



skunk said:


> hello everyone i'm looking for avinyl cutter and happened to come across this website anyone recommend it?
> 
> EnduraCUT 24" Desktop Vinyl Sign Cutter Packages


Here you go: eBay: EnduraCut Plus 24" Vinyl Cutter Plotter Sign Equipment (item 320084608998 end time Mar-01-07 16:08:49 PST)


Get the Enduracut Plus from them for the same price as the Enduracut. I bought the Enduracut Plus and am very happy with it. It's 300 cheaper than buying from thier website!


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Is This A Good Vinyl Cutter?*

I Want A Vinyl Cutter Around 1000 Dollars What's The Best Vinyl Cutter I Can Get For That Price?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Is This A Good Vinyl Cutter?*



skunk said:


> I Want A Vinyl Cutter Around 1000 Dollars What's The Best Vinyl Cutter I Can Get For That Price?


Is that your max budget. For a few hundred more you can get a new Roland GX-24 from imprintables.com at a discount:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm

You may want to see if they have any used ones available for even less.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I seen a gx-24 in action yesterday. I own a endura cut, the gx-24 is a much beter built machine. I plan to put my endura cut on e-bay or use it as a back up and get myself a gx-24. IMHO .... GOOD Luck....JB


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

Remember that you need good software as well. Unless you already have good software, $1000 is not going to go too far.

...Mat


----------

